# How do you carry your shells?



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm gearing up for the upcoming waterfowl season and was curious how everyone carries their shells. I've been using a vest similar to something you'd find for an upland vest but it's getting completely torn apart after 10 years and I need to work up a new system. They don't seem to sell duck hunting vests like that anymore.

Show me what you got!

Edit: Whoops, this was meant for Waterfowl, not Muzzleloader. -/|\\-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Might want to move this to the waterfowl section.

If I am walking I have a strap vest or neoprene shell holders.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/344125/avery-strap-hunting-vest-nylon-kw-1-camo
https://www.amazon.com/Xhunter-Neop...sr=8-3&keywords=neoprene+shotgun+shell+holder


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rogers has one too.
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/rogers-neoprene-shell-belt.html


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

How do I change this to the Waterfowl page?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Moved it for you.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Dunkem!



Fowlmouth said:


> Might want to move this to the waterfowl section.
> 
> If I am walking I have a strap vest or neoprene shell holders.
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/344125/avery-strap-hunting-vest-nylon-kw-1-camo
> https://www.amazon.com/Xhunter-Neop...sr=8-3&keywords=neoprene+shotgun+shell+holder


How well do the holders keep their form? I've been eyeing something like this for a while but they seem like they'd stretch and wouldn't work well for long.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> Thanks Dunkem!
> 
> How well do the holders keep their form? I've been eyeing something like this for a while but they seem like they'd stretch and wouldn't work well for long.


They work pretty good actually. Never had any problems with stretching. I have a Avery one and a Hunters Specialties one.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I just pack the heck out of my pockets. My coats have some seriously deep pockets. But this year I'm trying to come up with a better way to hike out all my hunting equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i have used an avery vest for several years and it is in good shape for the amount of abuse. i even use it for boat hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> i have used an avery vest for several years and it is in good shape for the amount of abuse. i even use it for boat hunting.


I love my Avery strap vest! not sure why they stopped making those. Really it's one of the few things Avery made that didn't fall apart on me.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Avery neoprene shell belt. Have had mine 10 years and still going strong. Keep my license and stamp in the zippered compartment so I never forget it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

If your a boater, I recommend a blind bag. Mine has a compartment for boxes that easily holds 4 boxes. If your a foot soldier I bought a "waterfowlers belt from cabelas years ago and I LOVE it. It's like a tool belt/fanny pack thing, I've always said it was one of my best gear purchases. Idk if cabelas stills sells them though 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm definitely starting to see the appeal of those strap vests. I remember seeing them all over in the stores a few years back but as you've all mentioned, they seem to have disappeared.

I did find this. I wonder how well it would hold up. http://www.cutemdownwaterfowl.com/products/hunting-gear/accessories/drake-waterfowl-900d-camo-strap-vest/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

The way I shoot I pull mine in a little red wagon Actually I bought a little dove hunting fanny pack thingy and it works great on ducks also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just go Rage Against the Machine style and have a "pocket full of shells"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I carry 7 shells with me, 3 in the gun and 4 in my pocket. Just ask anybody I hunt with, and they will tell you I'm lying. 

I like to have at least 2 boxes with me at all times. That last bird can be a real bi+ch sometimes. You get 6 birds with 10 shots and it takes 15 shots to get the 7th.:-? I don't know why, but it happens.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I carry 7 shells with me, 3 in the gun and 4 in my pocket. Just ask anybody I hunt with, and they will tell you I'm lying.
> 
> I like to have at least 2 boxes with me at all times. That last bird can be a real bi+ch sometimes. You get 6 birds with 10 shots and it takes 15 shots to get the 7th.:-? I don't know why, but it happens.


dont lie you take a case with you every time.  On the last bird deal some times takes all stinking day to kill. Hate those days.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> dont lie you take a case with you every time.


Some days it feels that way. Then I start to figure out my shell to duck ratio and think how I could have bought a turkey, steaks or chops for what a handful of ducks cost me. :smile: Hey I don't shoot that bad dkhntrdstn......


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you take 2 boxes and don't have a limit by the time they're gone it's probably time to go home anyways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Some days it feels that way. Then I start to figure out my shell to duck ratio and think how I could have bought a turkey, steaks or chops for what a handful of ducks cost me. :smile: Hey I don't shoot that bad dkhntrdstn......


you shoot bad on those 15 to 50 yards birds anything further you are a dead eye shooter.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> You get 6 birds with 10 shots and it takes 15 shots to get the 7th.:-? I don't know why, but it happens.


I think it's because your subconscious doesn't want the hunt to end just yet. That's my excuse, anyway.

As for the original question, my Cabelas hunting jacket has 10 shell loops (5 in each pocket) that I use. That's plenty to have on hand for me. The rest go in the backpack, and the pockets are restocked as needed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I am not moving around very much when I am after ducks and geese I just carry my shells in a canvas pouch that I got from work. It was designed to carry parts in when you climb poles and such and it works great, it will hold 2 boxes of shells quite easily if you take them out of the cardboard box that they came in.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Two or three in my left pocket, two or three in my right pocket. Gee, how many do you need to shoot a couple old ducks?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Two or three in my left pocket, two or three in my right pocket. Gee, how many do you need to shoot a couple old ducks?


About that on an exceptional day, coming onto two boxes on the others. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a strap vest made by Tanglefree.....
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tanglefr...s-Most-RealTree-Max-5-Camo-U8000MX5/871673705


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's a strap vest made by Tanglefree.....
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tanglefr...s-Most-RealTree-Max-5-Camo-U8000MX5/871673705


I may have to snatch one of these up. The only problem is I wonder how low it hangs.. I get into water up to my waist fairly often and I get tired of having wet shells.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> I may have to snatch one of these up. The only problem is I wonder how low it hangs.. I get into water up to my waist fairly often and I get tired of having wet shells.


It looks a lot like the Avery vest I have and mine sits higher than my waist.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> It looks a lot like the Avery vest I have and mine sits higher than my waist.


Awesome! It looks plenty adjustable too so I'm sure I could make it work regardless. It's weird they list it as an "upland" vest but it's Max 5 camo. Anyway, enough complaining. For $40 I don't think I can pass that up.

I bought one of those neoprene shell holders that hooks to the D-rings on your waders. There's a canal that I walk when all the ponds start freezing up. It gets pretty deep in places so that would be perfect for that. I'd use the strap vest everywhere else. I'd like to think I'm a good enough shot to only need to carry 24 shells and still get a limit but most of the time that's not the case.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Tanglefree also makes this neoprene wader vest that sells for around $60.










Here's a link to it: Wader Vest

One left on Amazon with free shipping at $60.15.
:O--O:


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Good find! That one is a little tempting. The only thing that holds me back is I prefer having a pocket to hold my shells in rather than just the shell holders. Maybe I'm weird but just a personal preference.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's a strap vest made by Tanglefree.....
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tanglefr...s-Most-RealTree-Max-5-Camo-U8000MX5/871673705


Well Fowlmouth, I bit the bullet and decided to order one of these to try out. For $40 I couldn't pass it up. I'm sure it will serve my purposes just fine.

Great find and thanks for passing it along to me! I'll let you know what I think once it gets here.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I kind of forgot about this thread but I ended up getting that strap vest. Shipping was slow, probably thanks to Wally-World, but I couldn't be happier with the vest. The two front pockets are large and deep and I love that it has a waterproof zipper and small pouch on the left flap. The game bag is large and convenient. It's a "one size fits all" but would probably be more adequate for someone weighing 250 pounds+. The waist clip is pretty big and it probably won't be an issue with a coat on, but it doesn't tighten quite up enough for me. I don't think about it afterwards though. Just snap it on and go.

Overall, a great product. Great find Fowlmouth! Thanks again.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

